# متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس



## مسوقة26 (24 فبراير 2012)

المرأة والألماس .... عشق إلى الأبد


لا توجد أمرأة الا وتتمنى أن يكون للألماس مكان ضمن مجوهراتها ولا يمنعها الا سعره الغالي
الأن اصبح ذلك من الماضي فقد وفرنا تخفيضات كبيرة على تشكيلة كبيرة
من منتجات الألماس تصل إلى 50% من قيمتها 
ليكون في متناول الجميع من متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس

ننتظر زيارتكم لمشاهدة كامل المنتجات بموقعنا على الرابط
متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس
ونسعد باستقبال ارائكم ومقتراحاتكم ولا اريد ان اطيل عليكم اضع امامكم عينة من منتجاتنا

تعليقات الألماس


















خواتم الألماس











حلق الماس







ساعات الماس











.........................................
اتمنى اكون وفقت في الاختيار ولمشاهدة التشكيلة كاملة اتشرف بزيارتكم لمتجري المتواضع

متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس​



__________________

متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس
متجر الأميرة ميار للألماس
للاستفسار
[email protected]​


----------

